
Ask HN: One person startup/business, how do you handle marketing? - throwjuly2018
I&#x27;m running a small reseller business on my own &amp; I have hard time doing marketing. I&#x27;m just a developer &amp; don&#x27;t know much about marketing or sales? I don&#x27;t want any partner, how do I do marketing efficiently?
======
kspionjak
Who are your potential customers? Your strategies will depend on whom you’re
trying to sell/market to.

